# Dog Lake, Missanabie Report



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

I wanted to share my experience on Dog Lake this past weekend with everyone. My family has been heading up to Dog Lake for 22 years, and this was my 13th, out of that 22 year span. 

Overall, we had an excellent trip! We caught lots of fish. I believe our last tally was 150 Walleye landed, 120 or so perch, 50 Smallies, a couple of Pike, and 3 brook trout. 

We only fished the Walleye in the evening and spent the rest of the time bush-wacking into some rough country to try for some specs, but we mostly found smallies. That was still pretty cool though! You could catch a bass on every cast with a little panter martin spinner. I moved up river a bit and caught a nice little spec finally and climbed back down the rocks to let my Dad know. We made our way back up through the woods and stepped on a yellow jacket nest. Not fun! My Dad luckily got the brunt of the stings though!:lol: He was rewarded with a really nice 14 inch spec of his own. 

The next 2 days we spent looking for Perch and we were rewarded with a lot of action and 18 keepers each time out. My Dad's biggest was 13.5 inches and as fat as I've ever seen a perch! 

The last evening was my best evening of the trip, as I landed 28 walleye myself. The biggest that night was 22 inches, with many 15-18 inchers in the mix. There were a lot of smaller ones in the mix too, but it was a blast using leeches and a slip bobber. That is pretty much our set up the entire time out there. Most of our fish were in 14-25 fow near deeper water. 

One of the coolest things we saw on the trip was a Lynx walking around on the shoreline. I was able to snap a few pictures. I can't believe how big those things are! Definitely a cool experience. We stayed on the house boat at Ernie's cabins, which was also very cool, but I wouldn't recommend it for more than 2 guys. Can't wait until next year. 

Here are some pics from the trip:
My biggest walleye of the trip 24 inches 









Dad's Spec










Dad's Big Perch










The Lynx










The River










Basket Of Perch










Our last night's Keepers










Houseboat










One of my little Brookies/Specs


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Thanks for the good read and pics! That lynx is cool!


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks Salmonslammer. I know you were up that way this year. I got a head's up from a local on a really good lake that requires a 4 wheel drive to get back to, but has a really nice boat launch. Let me know if you are interested and heading back up that way next year. 

later, 

MDH


----------



## Dirty_Harry (Apr 25, 2012)

Looks like an amazing time. Good pictures too! Super jealous. :smile-mad


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

MDH said:


> Thanks Salmonslammer. I know you were up that way this year. I got a head's up from a local on a really good lake that requires a 4 wheel drive to get back to, but has a really nice boat launch. Let me know if you are interested and heading back up that way next year.
> 
> later,
> 
> MDH


Count on it! Hope to head up that way again next June again.


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

Is that the same Dog Lake that has a section called Bay 57, if I remember correctly. When I was early teens my dad and his buddies used to take fishing trips for a week each summer and that was one Lake we went to. Had a blast, its been close to 20 years ago now since we were there, but I can still remember it. I still have a perch patterned Rapala that I bought at the place we stayed and it has teeth marks on it from some monster I missed in that lake.


----------



## 24/7FISH (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the report! My dad and his buddies used to take a trip to Dog Lake for nearly 20 some years. The last four years I was old enough to tag along. We haven't been back since mid 2000's. I have a lot of great memories on that lake, and were thinking about going back next year. We spent the majority of our time in Bay 57 and Indian Bay. Does anyone know if navionics or any of the chart plotter chips has Dog Lake on it?


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

MSUFW07 said:


> Is that the same Dog Lake that has a section called Bay 57, if I remember correctly. When I was early teens my dad and his buddies used to take fishing trips for a week each summer and that was one Lake we went to. Had a blast, its been close to 20 years ago now since we were there, but I can still remember it. I still have a perch patterned Rapala that I bought at the place we stayed and it has teeth marks on it from some monster I missed in that lake.


It is the same lake. We have fished bay 57 some, but Indian bay A LOT! That is usually in the spring though. We absolutely love fishing up there, and we look forward to it every year. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

24/7FISH said:


> Thanks for the report! My dad and his buddies used to take a trip to Dog Lake for nearly 20 some years. The last four years I was old enough to tag along. We haven't been back since mid 2000's. I have a lot of great memories on that lake, and were thinking about going back next year. We spent the majority of our time in Bay 57 and Indian Bay. Does anyone know if navionics or any of the chart plotter chips has Dog Lake on it?


I'm.not sure if there is a chip with the lake on it. I just use my regular GPS and mark different spots to go back to. There is so much water to fish on the lake, that it never gets old! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RichNavionics (Apr 2, 2012)

Dog Lake in Cheboygan is on the HotMaps North (or East) card. Also available in single state cards called Marine & Lakes USA for $99.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

RichNavionics said:


> Dog Lake in Cheboygan is on the HotMaps North (or East) card. Also available in single state cards called Marine & Lakes USA for $99.


We are talking about Dog Lake in Missanabie Ontario. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RichNavionics (Apr 2, 2012)

yes to Dog Lake in Ontario, along with Cranberry lake as well.


----------



## rclydestinson (Jul 3, 2012)

You can purchase a hydrographic map of Dog Lake at a reasonable price from: Borealis Forestry & GIS Services, Inc., 51 Superior, Wawa, Ontario P0S 1K0 Telephone: 705-856-4433. They have fishing maps of other lakes as well.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

rclydestinson said:


> You can purchase a hydrographic map of Dog Lake at a reasonable price from: Borealis Forestry & GIS Services, Inc., 51 Superior, Wawa, Ontario P0S 1K0 Telephone: 705-856-4433. They have fishing maps of other lakes as well.


How detailed are these maps? I may have to order one! Thanks for the info! 

MDH

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kiki*63 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi, there. Just looking at your pictures of Dog Lake from a few years ago. Where was that picture taken on the lake? Almost looks like a cougar....?


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

It was actually a big Lynx. We were back near Coreshack bay that day.


----------

